# Columbia Film Prompt 2021 - not to change the relationship of the characters?



## runningupthathill (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

So I'm working on the film prompt for my Columbia application and the instructions say to not change the relationship of the characters. However, I'm planning on using the library prompt and it doesn't specify the women's relationship: 

INT. LIBRARY – MORNING
The TWO WOMEN, 50’s, burst through the library doors and race into the shelves. Scanning the titles of books, they stop short when they spot-- the exact one they’ve been searching for. One of them grabs for it, but the other stops her before she can open it up.

Do you think it would be alright to elaborate on their relationship in my script? Sisters, friends, etc... 

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2020)

runningupthathill said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I'm working on the film prompt for my Columbia application and the instructions say to not change the relationship of the characters. However, I'm planning on using the library prompt and it doesn't specify the women's relationship:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're correct. No relationship has been established between the two yet except they appear to be in competition for whatever is on the shelf.


----------



## lucychoi97 (Dec 12, 2020)

yep i added some descriptions for the characters as well. You'll need descriptions to make the story flow


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 13, 2020)

lucychoi97 said:


> yep i added some descriptions for the characters as well. You'll need descriptions to make the story flow


Cool, thanks for sharing and good luck!


----------

